
Don't Make Me Code, a New Podcast about Developer Experience (DX) Design - tedcarstensen
http://blog.heavybit.com/blog/dont-make-me-code-1
======
kafkaesq
_Don 't Make Me Code_

There's a lot packed into that saying.

